# Tomorrow Is Crunch Day



## samst.germain (Aug 5, 2009)

The orders are all boxed up and ready to go for Thanksgiving. How's everybody doing? Hanging in there?


----------



## chefpeon (Jun 14, 2006)

Pies pies pies pies pies pies........I'm sick of pies.


----------



## samst.germain (Aug 5, 2009)

Welp. That's over. Everything went smoothly. Dropped a few pies, but no disasters.


----------



## chefpeon (Jun 14, 2006)

Yay! One holiday down.....two to go......


----------



## samst.germain (Aug 5, 2009)

Steps for the day.


----------



## fatcook (Apr 25, 2017)

samst.germain said:


> Dropped a few pies,


That was my fear while boxing - get everything done and drop a finished product right before pick up, but happily did not happen. Yay!

Now it's time to make Christmas candy!


----------

